# Which breed?



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

I was just curious, if you decided to get another dog besides a Havanese which breed would you choose and why?

When we brought home our Havanese we had an elderly Lab. After our Lab passed away I wanted a second dog. MY husband wanted another Havanese but I wanted another big dog. We ended up getting a standard poodle. My poodle is larger and more active than my Havanese but they both have a very similar temperament. Both breeds do not shed, are very smart, have a low prey drive, love everyone, get along great with other dogs and animals, very affectionate, want to please and are just overall great family dogs.

My next dog in another ten plus years will probably just be one small breed, Havanese, Maltese or Toy Poodle?

How about you, what breed would you choose other than a Havanese?


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Other than a Havanese I would probably want a Bichon, which is the breed I had before Molly.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

If allergies weren't an issue, I'd love to have either a Boston Terrier or a Giant Schnauzer.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Your 2 are beautiful! I love standard poodles also.

I had Great Dane and Longhaired doxie I LOVED them and would have loved to get another longhaired doxie but couldn't handle their horrible health issues. I did a lot of research and chose a havanese because, at least on paper, they were all I wanted in size, non shedding, temperament and most importantly, health. So far Sophie has delivered in every area  time will tell with health but hoping I finally get a baby who lives a long time and doesn't get all kinds of issues. I studied all the breeds I was interested in for years and a lot I'd love to have but again the health thing scares me. Sophie will probably be my last dog but if I were to get another one, I'd even consider a little mixed breed.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

We had a Bearded Collie before and I still love them to death. They are like a big version of a Havanese, but hav grooming is much easier.


----------



## Karen Collins (Mar 21, 2013)

I've always wanted a standard poodle! Yours is stunning!


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you, I loved reading your "other" favorite breeds. Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## destiny (Nov 26, 2010)

krandall said:


> If allergies weren't an issue, I'd love to have either a Boston Terrier or a Giant Schnauzer.


I haven't been on this site in a couple years but I remember your cutie, I see you have added a couple fluffballs. They are all adorable, how fun.

I wonder if you would have allergies to a Schnauzer, I know they don't shed?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've always wanted a French bulldog but they are really expensive and have health problems. Plus they would be too heavy for me. I also wanted a Boston terrier at one time, but again they have some health issues. I've always loved pugs, but then again they are heavy, have health issue and shed! I was also considering a miniature schnauzer. My sister in law has those and I also became close to one that was an office pet where I worked. My requirements were a non-shedding breed, small enough for me to easily pick up, a breed that was considered not to have any major health issues, a breed considered to be intelligent and a breed considered not to be a recreational barker. So, those are the breeds I've considered and that's how I ended up with Willow!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

destiny said:


> I haven't been on this site in a couple years but I remember your cutie, I see you have added a couple fluffballs. They are all adorable, how fun.
> 
> I wonder if you would have allergies to a Schnauzer, I know they don't shed?


I do seem to be allergic to them (Poodles too) though not as bad as some other breeds!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Our first family dog was a standard Australian Shepherd. Although we got him for our daughters about 35 years ago, he soon became my best friend. I missed him so much when he crossed the Rainbow Bridge that I vowed never to become personally and emotionally attached to another dog. Our daughters went on to own Australian Shepherds over the years as they became independent from their parents. That took care of my doggy fix when they would visit us frequently.

That all changed a little over a year ago when Ricky Ricardo came into our lives. Life circumstances had changed for me and another dog in my life started to make sense. Momi was lukewarm about getting another dog, but now she is head over heals in love with Ricky. Heck, Ricky gets more cuddling from her than I do! Now she says, maybe we should have two! :surprise:

I would never have another breed other than a Havanese. PERIOD! However I still have a very soft spot in my heart for Aussies, particularly the new toy and miniature sizes.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

We had a westie. She was wonderful.


----------



## midwifeheather (Jan 30, 2015)

boxers are my favorite breed ever!!! I have had 2. But, they just don't live long enough. And they shed everywhere, bad!!! 
So when I wanted a dog this time we got a havanese. The breed is growing on me. I really love the non shedding. I dislike the grooming lol. 
I have been thinking about a second dog, but probably won't go for the plunge. A future dog will definitely be another non shedding dog, maybe a bigger one like a standard poodle or poodle mix. We'll see


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

I loved my Kuvasz as far as the best dog for guarding and for our daily long walks, which she loved also. She was so obedient on the leash and heeled beautifully. I had no more than slight finger pressure on her leash and she walked by my side at whatever pace I was going. I loved my Dobie who was a bit stronger on the leash but a perfect loyal guard and affectionate companion. But this little bundle of happiness and joy, my Zoe, is my choice, especially as I am getting older. Training her has been a bit of a challenge as I was not used to a smaller dog at first, but she is SO sweet and loving.


----------



## Nicm (Feb 28, 2014)

Lisa T. said:


> We had a westie. She was wonderful.


Same as Lisa I had 2 westies Bentley & Hogan (both males). When we were kids we had a cool Miniature Schnauzer (Adolf) salt and pepper loyal dog! Now I have 2 havs and my oldest daughter has a hav!

Nic Darla & Heidi :grin2:


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

Resurrecting an old thread because I like this topic and want to see what you guys have to say 

As for me, I find it easier if I just choose one (or two) I would love to own from each group, so here goes...
Terrier: Skye
Toy: Silky Terrier
Working: Samoyed
Sporting: English Setter
Hound: I would honestly love to own any hound breed, but I'm partial to PBGVs, Ibizans, and Salukis
Non-Sporting: Tibetan Terrier
Herding: Polish Lowland or Canaan Dog

There's quite a lot, so I suppose it's a good thing I'm young...

Realistically, I am dead set on owning a TT, a Skye, and an Ibizan eventually (all while also owning Havs...hmm)


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Siberian Husky is my good choice, because of their pleasing personality.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd love to own a Whippet someday, and I love Keeshonds, Icelandic Shepherds and either Standard or Giant Schnauzers. I'm intrigued by Barbets and Tibetan Spaniels. Another breed I recently learned about and I think have great possibilities for what I want to do with a dog are Pumis. No interest at all in scent hounds, nor most of the toys. If it weren't for the health problems, I'd have a CKC in a minute, but as it stands, they are too much heart breakers. In the terrier group, the only ones I'd seriously consider owning are Borders and POSSIBLY the right Parson Russell. Even though I think a lot of them are cute, and have cute, feisty personalities, most other terriers are just not biddable enough for the sports I enjoy.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

krandall said:


> I'd love to own a Whippet someday, and I love Keeshonds, Icelandic Shepherds and either Standard or Giant Schnauzers. I'm intrigued by Barbets and Tibetan Spaniels. Another breed I recently learned about and I think have great possibilities for what I want to do with a dog are Pumis. No interest at all in scent hounds, nor most of the toys. If it weren't for the health problems, I'd have a CKC in a minute, but as it stands, they are too much heart breakers. In the terrier group, the only ones I'd seriously consider owning are Borders and POSSIBLY the right Parson Russell. Even though I think a lot of them are cute, and have cute, feisty personalities, most other terriers are just not biddable enough for the sports I enjoy.


Ditto on the CKC. They are the sweetest, and they have some of the friendliest people when it comes to conformation (at least in our area), but I could never own one. Too much heartbreak potential.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Beautiful standard poodle and adorable Havanese!

My next dog will probably be a stuffy! any breed will do!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Funny reading over this old post and mine where I said I got a Havanese for their health and that time would tell if that held true. D'oh! Sucks that it didn't!


----------

